# swift insurance



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

Please do not use swift for your TT insurance,pranged my TT 28th november only now getting fixed,cant elabotate to much will wait until got car back :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'd be interested to find out how you go.......I'm with Swiftcover (and have been for a few years now) :?

Hev x


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Out of interest, what was the cause of their delay?


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

Dash said:


> Out of interest, what was the cause of their delay?


They did not want audi glasgow which is only repairers in scotland that can repair audi.They tried every thing to save money 
after dozens of phone calls and lots of frustration they gave in but after i contacted the ombudsman


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

taffrescuer said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Out of interest, what was the cause of their delay?
> ...


I wouldn't want Glasgow Audi to touch my car either.


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

Just had phone call from garage my beloved TTS will be ready maybe middle of feb,not bad since pranged it end of november way to go swift txxts :evil:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I've just taken out a policy with AXA, which is the same company as Swiftcover. (The only reason I know this is because my Credit card showed the payment as being sent to Swiftcover) I've never used them before. Let's hope I don't have to put them to the test.



wallsendmag said:


> I wouldn't want Glasgow Audi to touch my car either.


Their bodyshop, which is in a separate location from the main garage, has a decent reputation.

However, the rest of this crowd if a*seholes is truly appalling! :x :evil:

I'm sure you've already seen my previous posts on the useless f*ckers that are Glasgow Audi!


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

The Silver Surfer said:


> I've just taken out a policy with AXA, which is the same company as Swiftcover. (The only reason I know this is because my Credit card showed the payment as being sent to Swiftcover) I've never used them before. Let's hope I don't have to put them to the test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


audi glasgow body shop have been very helpful through my ordeal with swift cover particularly Ian Murdoch


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

Just when i thought everything was settled and all i have to do is wait till 18th feb for car back FUCKING swift sticks it to me again by not going to pay for a recovery of my TT,dont know why yet until i have to make yet more phone calls to swift customr services which is a contradiction in terms,dont know if i will be able to hold my temper while speaking to these Wankers,watch this space. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

how big a prang was it? most insurers pay for recovery of vehicle if it is not capable of being driven legally. check insurance schedule and have details to hand when you make your call to the little weasels.


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

hooting_owl said:


> how big a prang was it? most insurers pay for recovery of vehicle if it is not capable of being driven legally. check insurance schedule and have details to hand when you make your call to the little weasels.


quite a big prang had it recovered,then had it taken to audi glasgow body shop ,then swift took it to one of their body shops but could'nt repair it so had to take it back to glasgow body shop wherer it is now being repaired.
I knew audi glasgow was only one that could repair it but swift in their infinite wisdow thought they knew better thats why i had it taken there.
Because they fucked up and had to pay out to glasgow body shop for storage and estimate i think they are trying to get me to pay for their miserly ways which have cost me from end of november to middle febuary not having my loverly TTS


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Their adverts are shite too!


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

just had a similar experience with swift. some idiot ran a light and turned across me scraping the front of the tt [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

anyway had it picked up and taken to the local audi garage and phoned swift and they ummed and ahed saying it wasn't one of their approved centres and it could add weeks on to the repair time - for a job that should take a couple of days. i told them the car wasn't going anywhere other than an audi body shop.

as it happens the muppet admitted full liability and his insurance company are completely happy with the audi shop so i'm going to let them pay for it directly rather than go through the arses at swift.

don't think i'm going to be renewing with swift...


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

muTTley said:


> just had a similar experience with swift. some idiot ran a light and turned across me scraping the front of the tt [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> anyway had it picked up and taken to the local audi garage and phoned swift and they ummed and ahed saying it wasn't one of their approved centres and it could add weeks on to the repair time - for a job that should take a couple of days. i told them the car wasn't going anywhere other than an audi body shop.
> 
> ...


Dont blame you i would urge other audi owners to do the same,i am getting a quote from Chris Knott before i pick my car up 
cant chance another bump with swift on the way home :lol:


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

1 week to pick up my lovely tts cant wait to go over it with fine tooth comb on the repairs.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Ask amitt about when he got his Merc back :lol:

They dropped off at his house, he came out with a depth guage and a light stick, got to the car and teh guy said "Its shit job mate we will re do it" :lol:


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

Happy days picking up my TTS tuesday from repairers audi glasgow bodyshop :lol: :lol: :lol: after 3 months thank you Fucking swift cover hope never have to deal with you again twats :x :x :x :x


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

three months? what, have they ordered you a new one or something? or did they not want to part with the cash?

go on, tell us what the repairs cost.....


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

hooting_owl said:


> three months? what, have they ordered you a new one or something? or did they not want to part with the cash?
> 
> go on, tell us what the repairs cost.....


over £10,000 swift tried to get out of it right from the start before they got estimate,read previous posts
anyway got car back now cracking job done like new,bodyshop audi glasgow first rate,people there excellent thank you Ian Murdoch


----------

